# ESV Study Bible (Premium Calfskin Leather, Cordovan)?



## Claudiu (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a KJV Allan Bible that I posted here (http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/new-KJV-allan-bible-44715/) a while back. I'm thinking about getting an ESV Study Bible down the road. Now that I've gotten so used to the nice goatskin leather I can't go back to any regular hardcover or bonded leather. The problem is there are no Allan ESV Study Bibles, there are ESV's but not the Study ones. The closest thing to an Allan that I have found is this (ESV Study Bible (Premium Calfskin Leather, Cordovan) [9781433503955; FREE Shipping] - $143.75 : EvangelicalBible.com). The Bible looks nice but I was wondering if anyone here owns this exact kind. 

If anybody does, how is it, what's the quality like, is it worth the money, etc.? 

Or would it be better to just get the Allan ESV without the study notes and have the R.L. Allan & Sons quality? 

More pics of the ESV Study Bible (Premium Calfskin Leather, Cordovan): 
Picasa Web Albums - evangelicalbible.com - Crossway ESV ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 29, 2009)

I would guess that it is high quality. However, I'm no fan of the VERY visible stitching around the edges.


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 29, 2009)

I just purchased this very edition for my nephew. The leather is just as flippy as any Allan and Sons Bible. It is bound in signatures, and is of the highest quality leather. I prefer the black myself, for the reasons Dennis mentioned, and the black is what I have for myself. But either would be extremely long-lasting, durable, and flexible.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> The leather is just as flippy as any Allan and Sons Bible.



Whoa, slow down there Einstein. We're not all experts in the binding process. Perhaps you could describe for us laymen unfamiliar with the trade what "flippy" means.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, and what "signatures" is?


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 29, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> I just purchased this very edition for my nephew. The leather is just as flippy as any Allan and Sons Bible. It is bound in signatures, and is of the highest quality leather. I prefer the black myself, for the reasons Dennis mentioned, and the black is what I have for myself. But either would be extremely long-lasting, durable, and flexible.



After looking at the pictures some more I find myself liking the black one better. As long as the leather and binding is good I'll be happy. 
Thanks for letting me know.

Also, how long have you had the Bible? Are the study notes coming in handy?

-----Added 12/29/2009 at 12:11:34 EST-----



Semper Fidelis said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > The leather is just as flippy as any Allan and Sons Bible.
> ...



Flippy was in regards to the leather and how it bends, not the binding. Bonded leather is stiff while quality leather is really soft and feels good in your hands 

-----Added 12/29/2009 at 12:14:55 EST-----



fredtgreco said:


> Yeah, and what \"signatures\" is?



Signatures:






Its, for example, every 20 pages when the pages are sown together. That would be a signature. Heres an example of someone putting together just one signature: [video=youtube;hrHi-NhO4GI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrHi-NhO4GI&feature=related[/video] (at 2:00)

Maybe someone can help me out to explain it better.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Dec 29, 2009)

I own the black version, and it is super neat and as comfortable as that lazy boy in the middle of Sam's Club! (trying never used adjectives and descriptions)
Quality is superb and guaranteed! Excellent gift to give and receive!


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 29, 2009)

"Flippy" means exceptionally flexible leather rather than "stiff" leather. Signatures is simply that the bookbinder takes little booklets, called "signatures," and sews them together. The alternate, cheaper, and unfortunately more common method is simply that you take all the pages, slap them together, and glue them. You can usually see the signatures on a well-bound book, if you look at the the top of the book right close to the spine. This is especially obvious on Banner of Truth hardcovers, I've noticed. 

I have found the study notes the best of all the study Bibles. I find especially helpful the many maps that are inserted almost everywhere where the place names are relevant to understanding the passage.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh...thank you Lane. You have an amazing ability to translate highly technical language into words that the common lay-person can apprehend.

Is flippy another word for *supple*?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 29, 2009)

Supple? I thought it was a dynamic equivalent to "loosey goosey," "firm as a wet noodle," "floppy," and "just like butta."


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 29, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Supple? I thought it was a dynamic equivalent to "loosey goosey," "firm as a wet noodle," "floopy," and "just like butta."



Yeah, one of those would be just the spineless thing.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Dec 29, 2009)

I have an Allan Bible but it ain't that one. I loves mine. I have a regular hardback for the ESV study.


----------



## etexas (Jan 10, 2010)

cecat90 said:


> I have a KJV Allan Bible that I posted here (http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/new-KJV-allan-bible-44715/) a while back. I'm thinking about getting an ESV Study Bible down the road. Now that I've gotten so used to the nice goatskin leather I can't go back to any regular hardcover or bonded leather. The problem is there are no Allan ESV Study Bibles, there are ESV's but not the Study ones. The closest thing to an Allan that I have found is this (ESV Study Bible (Premium Calfskin Leather, Cordovan) [9781433503955; FREE Shipping] - $143.75 : EvangelicalBible.com). The Bible looks nice but I was wondering if anyone here owns this exact kind.
> 
> If anybody does, how is it, what's the quality like, is it worth the money, etc.?
> 
> ...


 
Allan has no plans in the near future for an ESV SB.....I am a HUGE Allan buff, but I own the Black Calfskin ESV SB and I really like it! It is a QUALITY piece.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 10, 2010)

Lane's comments convinced me to purchase the Black Calfskin ESV SB. I took it to church today. It is, as Lane says, "flippy." You could also say that it feels just "like butta." The quality is amazing! Mark Bertrand, the doyen of leather Bible reviewers, loves the Cordovan. However, on balance the black appeals to me greatly!

As far as the comparison with R.L. Allan goes, they make the most amazing leather bound Bibles out there. However, my Crossway premium ESV thinline and premium ESV SB are each more flexible than either of the R.L. Allan Bibles in my library.

If you do purchase it, please find a good price! My Christmas gift card to CBD obtained the Bible for a cool 42% below retail.

And, it will also help me fulfil a New Year's wish to finally get in shape. Just carrying that thing around will build your biceps and any number of other upper body muscles!


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 11, 2010)

After reading the responses I am persuaded to go with the black (when I save up the money that is).


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks all.


----------



## etexas (Jan 11, 2010)

cecat90 said:


> After reading the responses I am persuaded to go with the black (when I save up the money that is).


 You will like it. it is nice.


----------

